# Anyone use their cell phone the majority of the time now even though you have a nice camera?



## Jay Vee (Jan 15, 2015)

My whole family use to carry their P&S and compacts but now don't even bother with them anymore. One of my sister even has a recent mirroless but just collecting dust now after getting the lastest iphone. They're all fine with their iphones and galaxies.

I'll use my phone in a pinch but my a7 is still my go to while the nex5r serves as my backup or pocketable setup.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 15, 2015)

With that level of interest, in 20 years your family will still be taking snapshots.


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2015)

As I see it, the main advantage of a cell phone is that you can send the photograph to anyone right away.  

What is lacking is the nuances of a better photograph made by a knowledgable photographer with better equipment.  

For some people, the differences are irrelevant or simply not noticed.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had cell phones with cameras in them forever.  I honestly don't know how long but at least 10 years.  During that time I might have taken a dozen photographs with them all told.


----------



## Scoody (Jan 15, 2015)

SCraig said:


> I've had cell phones with cameras in them forever.  I honestly don't know how long but at least 10 years.  During that time I might have taken a dozen photographs with them all told.



I have had my current cellphone for two years and have at most 10 photos on it.  The photos I do have on there are of the, "Sweetheart do you want me to bring home this brand or this brand" variety.


----------



## runnah (Jan 15, 2015)

I use my camera phone exclusively for taking pictures of my wedding vegetables.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 15, 2015)

majority of the time, no. Do i still use it. yes.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 15, 2015)

runnah said:


> I use my camera phone exclusively for taking pictures of my wedding vegetables.


that is a excellent idea i should try that.


----------



## KenC (Jan 16, 2015)

I use it to grab shots that I wouldn't get if I went to get a better camera, which is usually further away, mostly pics of my cats.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2015)

I got a DSLR exclusively for cat pictures.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 16, 2015)

Some people are happy with pictures, some prefer "photographs" I've got several friends that just don't care about the quality difference between the two. I say, as long as the person pressing the shutter is happy, then great!

Me? I rarely use my cell phone camera. I use it to take pictures of recipes from someone else's recipe book, or if I want to send a quick pointless picture to someone in a text. Otherwise, I pick up my "real" cameras. ;-)


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 16, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I got a DSLR exclusively for cat pictures.


Okay, this made me laugh! Because (and I know you're wondering why) we went to see night at the museum last week. Have you seen it yet? Spoiler alert:
After watching cat videos on YouTube, They "tame" the lions using a flash light like a large laser pointer. It was pretty funny!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2015)

Jay Vee said:


> My whole family use to carry their P&S and compacts but now don't even bother with them anymore. One of my sister even has a recent mirroless but just collecting dust now after getting the lastest iphone. They're all fine with their iphones and galaxies.
> 
> I'll use my phone in a pinch but my a7 is still my go to while the nex5r serves as my backup or pocketable setup.



No. In fact, I often completely forget that my phone has a camera, even though--as many others have said--I've had a camera phone for many years now.  

When I *do* use my camera phone, it is generally for one of three reasons:
1. Documentary purposes. Funny signs, things to remember, or something that happened when I didn't have my camera with me--for instance, while in Florida, I'd already packed my camera back in the car, then went to find a restroom. On the way back to the car, there was an armadillo at the side of the trail. We don't get many armadillos in my neck of the woods, so I wanted at least a quick snap of it.  Don't know why, though, because it's not something I'll ever really process and display.
2. Panoramas. I *do* like to use the panorama option on my phone when I'm somewhere that calls for it, and I want to be able to post it online right away instead of waiting to get home where I can transfer, download and stitch together a pano from my DSLR.
3. I'm sitting somewhere waiting for someone else and bored out of my mind. Then I sometimes use my phone camera to start looking for abstract shots.  Or, I just play some mindless, pointless game on the phone instead.


----------



## waday (Jan 16, 2015)

To DIRECTLY answer the OP's question: No, not for when I'm taking a serious photograph. However, the majority of photographs/pictures that I have are from my phone. Reason: ease of taking a picture.

But, I'll digress for a second...  Wow, I must be in the minority on this site with my phone camera. I use my phone camera for lots of stuff.

Would I use it in a "professional" setting? No.

Would I use it in a casual setting where I'm not concerned about getting a perfect photo (e.g., capture a memory or post to social media)? Absolutely, positively yes.

Would I want to ruin the mood on a nice walk along the beach with my wife by bringing a tripod and DSLR? Absolutely, positively no.

Within the last 2 years that I've had my iPhone 5, I've taken thousands (literally) of pictures. Sometimes they are when I couldn't/didn't want to bring my DSLR with me. Sometimes they are pictures of my dog. Sometimes they are of documents that I signed and converted into "scans" using an app. Sometimes it's when I'm in a store and need to ask my wife whether to buy Product A or Product B.

While I would love to take my DSLR with me everywhere I go, I recognize that it's not always possible or feasible. That's when my phone camera (and sometimes P&S) comes into play.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I got a DSLR exclusively for cat pictures.
> ...



it's funny cause it's true.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 3, 2015)

I only use my phone when its the only thing I got at the time or when I just need to take a snapshot of something.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Approximately 15,000 to 30 ratio dslr/camera phone per year.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Feb 3, 2015)

I went down to the beach this morning to shoot the sunrise with my Canon 6D. At one point, I used my iPhone to take a photo of my camera, on the tripod, with the ocean and sun behind it. I uploaded it to Facebook.

Someone commented "Indy, you always produce such great work; always love your photos".

I just thanked them, and didn't say another word...


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 3, 2015)

I use my cell phone alot.
I use it to take reminder notes, or if I see something that I might want to buy I take a snapshot.   Or quick pictures of the kids playing.

But every so often when I see a nice sunrise pictures I pull out the cell phone and go .. ooh rats .. as I know the colors and contrast of the sky will be like poo.  I need to carry my dslr more but afraid it will freeze in the car right now.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sure, I use my cell phone a lot. More? Less? I dunno, who's counting? Certainly more than the 4x5.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rarely to never since I bought a WiFi  SD card.


----------



## DoctorDino (Feb 5, 2015)

I use it about 20% of the time, more or less. Depends where I am/what I'm photographing.







I took that on a whim a while back when I didn't have my dslr. 

You can get some neat apps for your phone too. Took this one with a long exposure app


----------



## MrWrong (Feb 6, 2015)

I try to use my camera as much as I can but If I'm out and about and don't have it I will occasionally resort to using my phone.


----------



## chuasam (May 18, 2015)

Do not listen to them. iPhone photos (Blackberry not so much) are as valid a form of photography as any.
I would rather see a simple photo of daily life, or a vacation than a hundred boring "well composed" photos of a sunset.
Snapshot is just a disparaging term used by those who lack creativity to create something really interesting and instead resort to really clear photographs of fuzzy concepts.


----------

